# JDBC Prepared Statement Autoincrement



## AutoInkDB (21. Sep 2012)

Tag,

ich habe einige Prepared Statements in dieser Art:


```
INSERT INTO TABLE_ONE (param_1, param_2, param_3) VALUES(?, ?, ?);
```

Wobei param_1 eine ID mit autoincrement ist.

Nun muss ich doch wenn ich das Prepared Statement verwenden möchte
die Values setzen mit.


```
statement.setString(1, "bla");
statement.setString(2, "bla");
statement.setString(3, "bla");
statement.executeUpdate();
```

Wie ist das aber nun, wenn wie gesagt parameter_1 eine autoincrement ID ist?
Lass ich das Feld nun einfach frei?


----------



## maki (21. Sep 2012)

Ja, musst es einfach komplett weglassen, alos auch beim INSERT INTO ... VALUES(...)


----------



## AutoInkDB (21. Sep 2012)

Danke


----------



## mla.rue (21. Sep 2012)

Wenns nen autoincrement hat, geht einfaches Weglassen auch nicht. Abhängig von deiner Datenbank jetzt, wäre das dann in etwa so


```
INSERT INTO TABLE_ONE (param_1, param_2, param_3) VALUES(DEFAULT, ?, ?);
```


----------

